# Iron Warriors - my force so far



## Runic (Dec 12, 2012)

Greetings,

haven´t posted in ages. The last time I did I think was around 3 years ago, I was then working on a Deathguard army. I have now started working on an Iron Warriors force ( with some Daemon allies ) and here are the finished miniatures so far:


















*Maulerfiend*

Features some weathering and rainlines, glowing eyes along with the smokestack ones, wear and tear here and there in form of ******, dirt and battledamage. 

I blended the fleshy parts with patches of broken down bluish grey, that transfer to metal to bring out the daemon/machine melding nature of a maulerfiend. There´s an unfortunate space marine biker who has been made into mincemeat with the mechanical tendrils and claws. I also weathered the warning stripe portions as to not go overboard with them, and to give it a worn feel. Went for a washed out look for the gold.










*CSM Squad*

MK3 armour ( Iron Warriors collect and maintain the older marks as they have better frontal protection according to lore. ) The special weapon is from Kromlech, I decided to get one that can function as a melta, plasma or even a flamer as it´s not the direct model of any of them. You don´t become an Aspiring Champion by growing horns in IW, but instead by having the best wargear. The champ has a different helmet, some kind of comms relay on his back and a bolter with special ammunition - symbolizing a combi-weapon.










*Obliterators*

I gave two of them MK3 helmets and one a newer mark helmet, as I think they look better than the models standard head and enforces the Iron Warrior feel.

Since I knew these guys wont be winning any painting competitions by model alone, I decided to give them a slight humorous twist. Obliterators like to collect weaponry to add to their own, however one of these is apparently mentally ill ( even by obliterator standards ) and he only collects bolters. Bolters pointing everywhere. I imagine he goes to battle and fells around 10 friendlies per battle as he just goes dakkadakka in all directions. 

I made them all different, one sporting melee and ranged weapons in separate hands, one mixed, and their less sane brother just sporting the bolters. I painted some of the guns to be firing, like they are in battle. Some are full blast or overheating, some about to fire and some are doing nothing. One dudes arm, which is made up out of chainsaws, has some gore similiar to the Maulerfiend on it. The fleshmetal I painted with the same tone as the Maulerfiend, as I find painting it with normal flesh colour just tends to look bad. This colour also doesn´t contradict the other colours used too much. I coloured them to have different bits in different colours, and to have the warning stripes in occasionally random places. This is Chaos afterall, and all of them are pretty much insane.










*Hell Blade*

Become one with your vehicle they said. Feel it as a part of yourself they said. 

The cockpit is corroded shut, and the pilot and the daemonic machine are one forever. Same continous theme. The broken glass of the cockpit is actually a cast fault in the window frame - I decided to be creative and make a broken window out of it by filing it into shape and then painting it as such. Rust, ******, dirt, oil, rainlines, you know the drill.

I am attempting to put asmuch effort as I can into this army, make it a labour of love. I have also spared no expense - just ordered cooler bolters from Forgeworld as I thought the ones that came with the MK3 marines weren´t that awesome. Some models to come include a Typhon superheavy tank ( creation of Perturabo ) a Daemon Prince with an Iron Warriors touch, Heldrake and some other stuff.

Hope you enjoy. :victory:


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

These look lovely. Your skill is impressive. I particularly like the subtlety of many of you're blends and effects. 

My main criticism is that there's too much going on in a few places. For instance, I think the biker and the gore are a bit over the top with the maulerfiend. And I think the bright blue on the obliterators is too vivid and takes over the rest of the model.

I look forward to your future postings!


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

cool stuff...!! could you maybe take another pic with brighter lighting??seems like so many cool things might be hidden in the shadows


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Lovely models, I agree with Kruger though, some of the colours pull the eye away from the model itself, which is a shame as the painting is fantastic.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Lovely work mate, have a cookie! :good:


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Great looking army, cant wait to see more


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Man, I have had a break from the hobby for about 18 months, and I am just coming back and looking around. Inspiring work. Personally that maulerfiend is perfect. I love the way you have included the minced biker and the gore. Looks like much effort went into that piece. The hellblade is a fine looking piece too. Nice work


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

I love the hellblade. 

I like how you have done the canopy, that's the part that's scaring me with mine.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

I fucking hate you talented people rep of course, great work, now I'm going of to cry and stab my hands with broken paint brush handles, for my failings......"must paint better, sob...arrrghhh"


----------



## Scrad (Apr 4, 2014)

These are simply beautiful for lack of a better description. Solid effort


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

That Maulerfiend! I am really impressed how you faded the hazard stripes into it, and the blood and gore are perfect. Want to see more.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Very nice dude. Really liking them. Show us more


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Really impressive love the aspiring champion. How did you do the hazard stripes? Freehand or using masking tape??


----------



## Howzaa (Oct 1, 2011)

I wish my iron warriors looking like that, awesome job but more pictures if you've done some painting since!


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

Very nice indeed. :good:


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

It really shows that this is a labor of love. Very characterful, tied into the Iron Warriors lore, dynamically converted, and well-painted.

I personally really like the gore effects on the Maulerfiend--you really got a sense of motion with the unidirectional striations of... is that hot glue? The process of the shredding splatter can't have been easy to make, but was executed very well. My only real concern with it is that the gore is basically the exact same color as the biker's armor!


----------

